# WillSCatapults is back!



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

I have returned after a short break. This time I will be back until the end of the year doing catapults and other things. Then at the end of the year the account will be abandoned. My next post will be this weekend. Also I recommend the Gamekeeper John website for catapults:


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

PUT THIS POST BACK IN GENERAL AS IT CONCERNS SLINGSHOTS AND CATAPULTS


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You, uh...alright there, m8?


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep and I'm not your M8 as you say


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

I


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

I


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

I


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry my iPad spazed out


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not your buddy pal. I'm not your pal guy. I'm not your guy buddy.

is this where we post our new years resolutions? I'm terrible at keeping those, but I'll go ahead and make one just for sport.

My resolution is to no longer post on silly threads that are simply attention grabs and instigation, thus falling for the troll trap, trolling, and instigating myself.

But hey, I have a couple months to work on that!

Here's to a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WillSCatapults said:


> I have returned after a short break. This time I will be back until the end of the year doing catapults and other things. Then at the end of the year the account will be abandoned. My next post will be this weekend. Also I recommend the Gamekeeper John website for catapults:


Do you really feel ready to be back here ? You only took a few days away ? The main purpose here is to share in the joy of the sport of slingshots . Feel free to take all the time you need to figure things out . No need to rush into anything .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillSCatapults said:


> Sorry my iPad spazed out


Sorry m8 but I don't think it was your iPad spazzing out there... Not trying to be a troll here myself, just making an observation. Take it for what's it worth.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

WillSCatapults said:


> Sorry my iPad spazed out


Yeah, I'm sure it's totally not the user :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

already banned !? that was not surprising


----------

